# Avellos Session 06 The house on Hobgoblin Hill



## Dumok (Jun 11, 2012)

Avellos: Rise of the eagle Session 06

The House on Hobgoblin Hill

Report Written by Artemis Claiger:

Spring 23-33 4097

Squad members:

Squire Aristide- Human (Marcusan) Ranger

Apprentice Artemis Claiger- Human (Marcusan) Sword Sorcerer

Squire Gale Silvers: Human (Mestizo) Paladin of Mormuna

Initiate Ilya Wormwood: Human (Marcusan) Wizard

Conscript Moguru the Violent: Hobgoblin Warrior/Mercenary

Adept Lome Stone: Dwarven Priest of Kormujin 

Ovate Jose: Harvester Druid

Apprentice "Tinkerbell" Of the Hedonist Club

House on Hobgoblin Hill:
The group continued exploring the kobold complex and the next room they found proved to be the last. Within were six normal kobolds and five infernal kobolds that seemed to have a pair of glowing eyes. When killed, the infernal kobolds vanished into a cloud of fiery smoke. Also within the room were seven children, and the group proceeded to methodically dispatch the opponents and free the children.

Upon freeing them, the group returned to the surface where Assistant Constable Jumorgh the "Benevolent" awaited and greeted them. Artemis debriefed the Assistant Constable while Gale continued to prod about the single mothers, only to later flee from their grotesque faces. After returning the children to their mothers, the group traveled back to the Adventurer's guild where they met with Dean Ehrlich Bruckheimer. Artemis showed the ceremonial sword as well as the odd collection of gold coins and Dean informed them of some of their historical significance (They were originally fashioned during the Second Oni War, (2169-2172 Ancient year)). Artemis also mentioned that the kobolds fought to the death, the presence of the infernal kobolds, as the lemure, which raised some concerns. After a short discussion, Dean also agreed to send some men in order to investigate the magical gateway through which the group went, as well as send some clerics to try to gather information from the children. The ceremonial sword and coins were sent along to the academy, and Ilya also brought the masterwork club to them for a brief investigation (which provided no new information and was returned to him for use).

After completing the mission, the group had a few days of rest before they were to attend a party being thrown by the nobles. The group had been invited because their reputation was growing due to recent accomplishments. Many noble families were present, including House Black-Vine that had compensated the guild for the previous mission aiding the goblins clear their complex. The group had cleaned up nicely, except for Artemis, who remained in his armor (though clean) and the new members, a druid and a rogue that went by the name of Jose and Tinkerbell respectively.

The party went slowly but passed pleasantly enough. As the evening neared its end the head of the city, Grand Marquessa Delia D'Marcus, made a political announcement regarding the addition of the Theocracy of Aeval to The Free Trade Alliance. She also mentioned the creation of a republic between Alliance members. This news could lead to significant change now that the war has ended, but only time will tell. The group returned to resting and await further orders, filling the days with whatever pleases them in between.


----------

